# Model Kit News



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

New stuff posted at Moebiusmodels.com

http://www.moebiusmodels.com/model_kit_news.php


----------



## Mozam (Apr 14, 2004)

Conan paint up looks sweet. Can't wait for that one.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Would love to see bigger pictures,but this is great news.


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

I'm at 1280 by 800 resolution, on my laptop. The photos seem fine to me. If I make them too large, people on slower connections have problems with slow downloads.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

COOL! Thanks for the UPDATE!

Does the 'Hanging Cage' come with a scale figure of Prez Bush?


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

wouldn't be prudent...not at this juncture...wait, was that Daddy Bush that said that? :freak:


----------



## Scheisseler (Jul 11, 2007)

Gotta love the Invisible Man's left hand in Chris's painting. It doesn't quite float that way in the test shots, so hopefully this is something that's being adjusted. Either way, this will be a cool looking kit.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

I'm thinking that may be a clear part...


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Scheisseler said:


> Gotta love the Invisible Man's left hand in Chris's painting. It doesn't quite float that way in the test shots, so hopefully this is something that's being adjusted. Either way, this will be a cool looking kit.



Is that the secret Moebius talked about I wonder as Moebius said they had another trick up their sleeve to show off his invisibility? Nice box art too!


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

yeah, Chris is really rockin' now!


----------



## phantom11 (Jul 12, 2007)

Man, some great stuff there! Looking forward to both Conan and the Invisible Man!!


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Just a quick note......Conan as seen in these pictures is actually a casting of the protoype sculpt not a test shot....It's going to be awhile before we have any test shots of the actual kit.

I should have a first test shot of Invisible Man before the end of this month........may have more pictures then
First test shots of Chariot are due in the next week or so.....stay tuned for pics of that project..
Dave


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Thanks Dave!


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Mozam said:


> Conan paint up looks sweet. Can't wait for that one.


Yep. I gotta buy two--one to build o.o.b., the other for a Tarzan conversion. :thumbsup:


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

nevermind


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

point taken, Frankie...we may be over-thinking it.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

deadmanincfan said:


> I'm thinking that may be a clear part...


Look at the way the bandages swirl around the wrist I believe that this will be the support...very cool....Chris I love your painting:thumbsup:

Mcdee


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Dave Metzner said:


> Just a quick note......Conan as seen in these pictures is actually a casting of the protoype sculpt not a test shot....It's going to be awhile before we have any test shots of the actual kit.


Fixed it. Thanks.


----------

